
Submarine Cable Map - oori
https://www.submarinecablemap.com
======
oori
From the FAQ: \- Bandwidth: The new MAREA cable is capable of carrying 208 Tbp
\- Length: there are over 1.2 million kilometers of submarine cables in
service globally. \- Thickness: a cable is typically as wide as a garden hose

[https://www2.telegeography.com/submarine-cable-faqs-
frequent...](https://www2.telegeography.com/submarine-cable-faqs-frequently-
asked-questions)

------
oori
Relate article on CNN: [https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/25/asia/internet-
undersea-ca...](https://edition.cnn.com/2019/07/25/asia/internet-undersea-
cables-intl-hnk/index.html)

